# more mousey problems- bald patches, more blood



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I was watching my mice when I noticed that the fur on Luna's cheek was stained with blood, her ear on the same cheek had tiny splatters on it, and on her head, behind her ears (on what I would call her neck) she had a bald patch, it was red but it wasn't bloody. I got Lolita out to check her over and I noticed that she had small chunks of fur missing on her shoulder, and in the same place as Luna, but instead of just a patch it went down the sides too (so across her neck from behind ear to ear)

When I cleaned them out on saturday I didn't notice these patches, but it could have been because I was distracted by the spot on Luna's chest, I used all the same products that I normally use. When I had them out a second ago I couldn't see any black "spots" but I also haven't heard them scrapping in the last few days

Please help!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you treated for mites? That would be my first course of action. If you use ivermectin it kills a range of nasties. If the problem persists after that then you have narrowed down the possibilities. Do you have photos of the affected areas?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I took them to the vets yesterday and the vet said that they likely had mites, so yes I am currently treating them for mites. The vet gave me this:
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/rabbit-suppl...-50-mini-9-pipettes-ivermectin-spot-on-p-1501

Which should be good because it's got Ivermectin in it


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great! So glad your vet knew what to do. I don't think anyone would suggest anything better.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

So am I, I'm quite lucky really, I asked if they would see mice and they said "yes we'll see anything!"

The receptionist knew our old dog, and she knows our new dogs, and me pretty well, so I think even if they didn't usually they would have for me (we've been going there for 17 years!)


----------

